# i love miss postman, 3 delivery in the mail today for me , hell yes!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Good news is 3 cds arrive in the post, bad news is two cd struggle play one dosen plaay, how do you clean up a cd, alcohol 100% what? or it's a cd region 1(france & england) my Jean Mouton of ensemble Brabant dosen't play like my pas Pierre de la RUE CD.Either my cd player faulter or the cd, my denon dosen take cd-r, i know this , but dosen take original cd some of it as well, s(word) but at least ii have my cd of presto classical ordering Gombert: magnificat 5-8 in good conditio and my Cypriano de Rore strugglle to play track 1, it's always track 1 thhat has hard time playing the rest of cd play, once again s(word) but it's occkay im occkay.

Woaw 3 cds in the mail, i was expecting this Gombert magnificats by Tallis Scholars 5-8, the 5-8 is a tad superior to 1-4, that i also order an will receive perhaps this week or the other.

Ah .. ordering online the pro and the con, than i ask you the second question why do cd that work only in europe(whit european gear and cd for the rest of the woorld, this was the same problem whit vhs cassette annd cd-rom, why why why wwho fought of this what an a(word) h(word). Please someone explain me thy genieous idea.. please, who idea was it and i want is adress too, to beat him up( just kidding :lol: ).

Have a nice day folks, deprofundis feel good, and like is friends is followers, take care.

:tiphat: too warm to wear a hat today, it 's like 40 degree outside ishe... so i have a Schoenbergian baldness look (deprofundis toss a joke whit joy in is heart once again).


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Deprofundis my man, how many CDs do you own now? Probably enough to start a Renaissance music CD store!


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Deprofundis my man, how many CDs do you own now? Probably enough to start a Renaissance music CD store! *

Indeed man indeed, there cd in every room ,living room, my bedroom is jam packt like a wharehouse :lol:


----------



## endelbendel (Jul 7, 2018)

A lot of them nowadays are not made up to Red Book standards and no amount of cleaning will help.


----------

